

Kafka: A distributed pub/sub messaging system from LinkedIn  - yarapavan
http://sna-projects.com/kafka/

======
tlack
Can anyone summarize other software options in the pub/sub market for me? I
have a project now that uses Redis' BLPOP with a timeout to implement
something similar to pub/sub, but I'd like a more robust solution that does
that kind of thinking for me. Kafka looks interesting but I'd like to find
something built in C or Erlang due to inherent and irrational distrust for
anything running on jvm.

~~~
noste
Redis 2.0.0+ has built-in support for pub/sub:
<http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/PublishSubscribe>

~~~
tlack
Unfortunately I believe this is optimized for long-running connections which I
don't always have the luxury of maintaining

------
SpikeGronim
Making the message IDs equal to the byte offset of the message in the history
of all messages for the topic/partition is a neat trick to avoid indexing
overhead.

"Any software problem can be solved by adding another layer of indirection.
Except, of course, the problem of too much indirection." - Steve Bellovin of
AT&T Labs

------
angelbob
I'm against naming software anything where your first mental reaction is "turn
into a cockroach".

It looks like a good software tool with a real use case, though, naming aside.

~~~
Charuru
Seriously, the first thing I thought was, is this going to be really hard to
develop for?

